# Russell Reconstitution Additions and Deletions



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if some of you are aware, but Russell released their annual addition/deletion list on last Friday.

Russell Reconstitution Additions and Deletions
They are closely monitored by both institutions and the traders alike.

Tomorrow (17th) will be the first update and the second update will follow on 24th.

MB


----------

